# ISP Decimator G String or Regular pedal (or BOSS NS2)?



## Samer (Nov 29, 2009)

So at band practice today i was buzzing way more than i like, it seems like the built in noise gate on my powerball isnt catching everything (annoying high pitch buzz when not hitting any strings)

I need to pick up a noisegate pedal to fix this problem, what do you guys recommend? 

I'm assuming i would just throw it in the FX loop of the amp and just leave it on? Or does it go in front of the amp? 

I currently just use a powerball with no other fx's plugged in (not even a boost), -> 7 string guitar (currently using the Blackjack with Blackouts).

I'm having a hard time seeing the difference between the regular ISP decimator and the G string version. For what i am using it for would there be a difference?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 29, 2009)

with out a doubt for me... ns2


----------



## Samer (Nov 29, 2009)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> with out a doubt for me... ns2



Can you explain to me how you use it (in the FX loop, or infront of the amp?) 

and do you use it with a boost like a TS 9?


----------



## widdlywhaa (Nov 29, 2009)

i'm running one of the older hush units (rackmount IICX)

It's stereo and i use one channel out front to keep feedback and noise from pedals down and one in the loop for hum and it does fine, and i hear no tone loss. I'm gasing for a decimator pro Rack G but I've had the hush forever and it works just fine. they're extremely cheap too for what you get.


----------



## mightywarlock (Nov 30, 2009)

I use my ISP Decimator in Front of my amp when needed. I found the NS2 to color my tone slightly, and the ISP not as much. I only keep the NS2 because it fits onto my Boss pealboard that I occasionally use (powered).
However, I want to sell the Decimator to buy the G-String pedal.
Will probably post it in the classifieds this week.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 30, 2009)

Some say the NS-2 compresses the tone a little. Some like this, some don't.

You can run the NS-2 before your amp, in the FX loop or in the X pattern.

Whats the X pattern? 

GUITAR -> NS-2 IN
NS-2 OUT -> AMP FX RETURN
AMP FX SEND -> NS-2 RETURN
NS-2 SEND -> AMP INPUT

This will cancel all noise.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 30, 2009)

The differences between the ISP pedals are that the G-String has a loop (like the NS-2) and has the tighter gating of the Pro Rack G. If you get the regular Decimator, I'd put it in the chain before your overdrive so the adaptive gating can do its thing more effectively, and then set the Powerball's gate to just silence the noise when the guitar is silent. That's basically how I used to run it with my POD X3, and it worked brilliantly. If you get the G-String or NS-2, put the OD and preamp in the pedal's loop and turn off the Powerball's gate.


----------



## kazE (Nov 30, 2009)

ISP Decimator's are hands down the best noise suppressors around. Definitely worth the extra cash over the NS-2. They work flawlessly and are completely transparent.

The difference between the standard and G-String version is fairly simple: Like Tom said, the G-String has the tighter gating of the Pro Rack G (the rack version) and it has an extra set of inputs/outputs for use in the FX loop. So not only will it silence any noise coming from the guitar but it will also keep any noise in the effects loop down too.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Nov 30, 2009)

I've personally liked the NS-2 better, and run it in an x-pattern


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 30, 2009)

I have the regular decimator pedal. It is a pedal that is definitely worth getting. The NS-2 is a good pedal, but the isp is better hands down. I should not say it is better, but i have owned both and i thought the isp was more transparent.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 30, 2009)

the ISP is muchmuch more responsive, and does not cut bass/low-end as the NS-2 does. imho the Decimaotr pedal really is worth the cash.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 30, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> Some say the NS-2 compresses the tone a little. Some like this, some don't.
> 
> You can run the NS-2 before your amp, in the FX loop or in the X pattern.
> 
> ...



To add to what you just said (of which I had no idea previously):


----------



## Samer (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks alot guys, that diagram explains everything, if i was to run an Over Drive pedal (TS-9) would it go infront of this pedal or before 

so for example

Guitar -> TS9 -> NS2

or 

Guitar -> NS2 -> TS9


----------



## petereanima (Nov 30, 2009)

this way:



Samer said:


> Guitar -> TS9 -> NS2



or you will have horrible feedback!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 30, 2009)

petereanima said:


> this way:
> 
> 
> 
> or you will have horrible feedback!



Not if it's in the pedal's loop with the preamp, which is how I'd do it.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 30, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Not if it's in the pedal's loop with the preamp, which is how I'd do it.



You mean after the red arrow in the diagram above?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah. Instead of running that lead straight to the amp, run it to the OD, and then to the amp.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 30, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Not if it's in the pedal's loop with the preamp, which is how I'd do it.



you are of course right. i always make the mistake nto to consider the loop of the NS2.


----------



## kazE (Nov 30, 2009)

It's funny, I have my ISP setup as Guitar > Decimator > OD > Amp input and it sounds perfect. I A/B'd it with the OD before the ISP and it sounded the same.


----------



## iff (Nov 30, 2009)

So would there be any benefit to running the Decimator G String with the X-connection?


----------



## Samer (Nov 30, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> Some say the NS-2 compresses the tone a little. Some like this, some don't.
> 
> You can run the NS-2 before your amp, in the FX loop or in the X pattern.
> 
> ...



Thanks alot man, just picked up the pedal today; followed your exact instructions and everything is working perfect


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 30, 2009)

Samer said:


> Thanks alot man, just picked up the pedal today; followed you exact instructions and everything is working perfect


 
cool man, no probs.

I must thank Tuco for that awesome diagram.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 1, 2009)

nomop said:


> So would there be any benefit to running the Decimator G String with the X-connection?



The same kind of benefit of doing the same thing with the NS-2.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 1, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> cool man, no probs.
> 
> I must thank Tuco for that awesome diagram.





Kudos to the author, whoever that was


----------



## kazE (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe I've completely missed something but why is it better to run NS-2's and G-Strings in an X pattern?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 1, 2009)

kazE said:


> Maybe I've completely missed something but why is it better to run NS-2's and G-Strings in an X pattern?



They detect the guitar signal directly and mute everything inside of the loop. This is especially helpful with the ISP, as its "time vector processing" isn't as effective when it's placed in the loop of the amp.


----------



## Samer (Dec 11, 2009)

This is my set up for now, should i do guitar -> OD -> NS2 

or 

guitar -> NS2 -> OD?

And if i increase my settings on the OD (mainly output) it buzzes alot even with the noise gate, with a high gain amp what are typical settings on a OD pedal?


----------



## widdlywhaa (Dec 11, 2009)

GT-OD FTMFW

I do Guitar -> OD -> Noise supressor

works great for me, dead quiet.


----------



## kazE (Dec 12, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> They detect the guitar signal directly and mute everything inside of the loop. This is especially helpful with the ISP, as its "time vector processing" isn't as effective when it's placed in the loop of the amp.



Wait so you should do that when you're not using the effects loop because it completely mutes it?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 12, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> Some say the NS-2 compresses the tone a little. Some like this, some don't.
> 
> You can run the NS-2 before your amp, in the FX loop or in the X pattern.
> 
> ...



 You'll only be able to hear your amp's fan


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 12, 2009)

i have to say the NS2 is something i'd pass on, i've tried a couple and they all suk tone to some degree, not something i put up with

on the other hand i have had no luck with some of the ISP pedals either, i think L&M got a bunch of broken ones, cus i tried every combination of hookking it up and plug versus battery and they all did not very much at all

but that was through mesa's never tried any other amp, i would still like to get my hands on the rack version and try it with the FB100


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2009)

In all fairness when you have a high gain tone running the difference the NS-2 makes is very small. Hundreds of pro bands use the NS-2 because it does the trick and it's easily replaceable, though ISP technology is definitely better. You get what you pay for with both Boss and ISP, the question is how much are you looking to spend?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 12, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> Some say the NS-2 compresses the tone a little. Some like this, some don't.
> 
> You can run the NS-2 before your amp, in the FX loop or in the X pattern.
> 
> ...



if i wanted to use just my NS2 as described above,and keep the X3L in the T2s loop and ZW44 in front how would i connect it all up? i still get a fair amount of amp buzz(T2 are notoriously fucking noisy heads)any help will earn rep


----------



## hogsrear (Apr 5, 2010)

i realize this thread has kinda died, and im trying to make sense of all this. by running the x pattern, will that also eliminate amp hiss on a high gain channel (its a 5150, lotsa hiss)? i just run guitar -> ns-2 -> input and it does the job of clearing feedback but the amp hiss is still there.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 6, 2010)

The hiss from your 5150 could be tubes. I've ran into a few 5150/6505's with cheap tubes that had an insane amount of hiss. In a few of those cases, the NS-2 (X pattern) didn't kill the hiss completely, but better tubes AND the NS-2 shut it up.


----------



## Galius (Apr 6, 2010)

Just want to chime in and say that the Decimator pedal is hands down the best noise reduction/gate I have ever used.


----------



## raximkoron (Apr 6, 2010)

I would assume that the NS-2 in the X-pattern would kill amp hiss since the Decimator G-string does that as long as it's hooked up correctly (in the effects loop).


----------



## AndreP (Apr 6, 2010)

This is a bit of a two part question.

1. Which one of the Decimator pedals would you guys suggest for strickly floor usage. I have a Line 6 M9 and a Maxon VOP-9. Also, it must be noted that I do do a lot of switching between clean and distorted (I remember reading on the ISP site the the Decimator G string responds better to switches between clean and distored as in no noticeable changes in volume).

2. How would you guys suggest setting up the pedal config? Guitar->VOP-9->Line 6 M9->ISP Decimator->amp? Or are there other configs that work more effectively with noise reduction pedals?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 6, 2010)

In another thread, a user suggested that the G-string pedal does not work when used only in front of the amp. I has to be used with the 4 cable method. I can't verify that personally.


----------



## raximkoron (Apr 6, 2010)

It's true, you have to utilize the whole pedal, however you can also just use a tiny patch cable to connect the DEC in and out's and it works fine.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 6, 2010)

is anybody going to ask if its the power source?

if you just now noticed its making noise, i would suspect you were at a bad power outlet.


----------



## phonix (Nov 4, 2010)

I just picked up a G string version and am running it in front of the amp only. As stated elsewhere, just running guitar to guitar in, then guitar out to the amp does nothing for the noise. I tried linking the deci out to deci in like stated above, and it doesnt work very well. To get the best performance, I have to link guitar out to deci in with a jumper lead. This is essentially mimicking having other pedals the the deci in/out loop and I can't see a problem with doing this. It gates the noise properly and works as its suposed to from what I can see by doing this.


----------

